# Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter, Schlächter, Fleischhauer, Fleischhacker



## Schmizzkazz

[Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter]

Alle drei Bezeichnungen sind gleichbedeutend.

Interessant finde ich, dass die offizielle Bezeichnung "Fleischer" ist, das Wort "Metzger"  aber häufiger gebraucht wird.

Ich sage uuch "Metzger".

Und wie sagt ihr?


----------



## Frank78

Ich glaube nicht, das Metzger signifikant häufiger ist.  Es düfte in etwa 50-50 sein, mit gefühlten 10% nach oben und unten, 
Es handelt sich um eine typische Nord-Süd-Unterscheidung. Die fünf neuen Länder benutzen geschlossen "Fleischer".


----------



## sokol

Auch dazu gibt's im dtv-Atlas zur deutschen Sprache eine Verbreitungskarte (S. 196 in meiner 14. Auflage):

- Schlachter: Norddeutschland-West/Nord (im Wesentlichen das "ursprüngliche" plattdeutsche Gebiet - Ruhrgebiet teilweise - incl. Berlin, aber excl. Magdeburg).

- Fleischer: Ex-DDR incl. Magdeburg (also das Gebiet der "neuen" Länder südlich von Berlin).

- Metzger: restliches Deutschland (also mittel- und oberdeutsches Dialektgebiet - Ruhrgebiet wieder teilweise - incl. Köln), Schweiz, westliches Österreich.

- Fleischhacker: Österreich-Mitte und Osten (in Ostösterreich wird auch "Selcher" angegeben, dieser Begriff ist aber wohl eher schon vom Aussterben bedroht).

Die Verbreitung ist in diesem Fall regional ziemlich eindeutig. An manchen Stellen verläuft die Grenze der verwendeten Begriffe exakt an der Staatsgrenze: so etwa in Oberösterreich, wo im Mühlviertel "Fleischhacker, Fleischhauer; Fleischerei" gilt, im angrenzenden Niederbayern dagegen ausschliesslich "Metzger, Metzgerei".


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt auch  "Schlächter", ich weiß aber nicht genau, wo das üblich ist und ob es veraltet ist.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Schlächter scheint mir eher ein kriegerischer Menschenschlächter zu sein.


----------



## Robocop

In der Deutschschweiz heisst es Metzger - ausschliesslich. Die Bezeichnungen Fleischer und Schlachter sind bei uns inexistent.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt auch  "Schlächter", ich weiß aber nicht genau, wo das üblich ist und ob es veraltet ist.


Ja, klar, der dtv-Atlas gibt auch "Schlächter" an. (Ich hab nur die Hauptformen angeführt, je nach regionaler Umgangssprache gibt es abweichende Aussprachen und Varianten.)


----------



## Sowka

Schmizzkazz said:


> Schlächter scheint mir eher ein kriegerischer Menschenschlächter zu sein.



Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe in meiner Kindheit in Berlin das Wort "Schlächter" für den ganz normalen Fleischer gelernt. Meine Mutter sagte: "Und dann gehen wir auf den Markt, und dann noch zum Schlächter..."

Hier in Hannovers Umgebung haben wir damit Erstaunen  geerntet. Hier sagt man Fleischer.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Bist du sicher, dass deine Mutter wirklich Schlääääächter gesagt hat, und nicht doch einfach Schlaaachter?


----------



## Sowka

Schmizzkazz said:


> Bist du sicher, dass deine Mutter wirklich Schlääääächter gesagt hat, und nicht doch einfach Schlaaachter?



Ja, ich bin mir sicher. 



> Bei Rindern zielt der Schlächter dabei auf den gedachten Kreuzungspunkt  zweier Linien, die den Hornansatzpunkt und das gegenüberliegende Auge  verbinden(...)


(Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Vielleicht verwechselst du Schlachten und Schächten?


----------



## Frank78

Schmizzkazz said:


> Vielleicht verwechselst du Schlachten und *Schächten*?



Unwahrscheinlich, da es nicht Deutschland sowieso verboten ist. 

Hier nochmal eine andere Verteilungskarte:
http://www.philhist.uni-augsburg.de/lehrstuehle/germanistik/sprachwissenschaft/ada/runde_2/f09a-b/

"Eine interessante Bedeutungsdifferenzierung ergab sich bei der zusätzlich gestellten Frage nach dem „Handwerker, der die Tiere tötet und das Fleisch zerlegt“, fragten (vgl. DWA IX, 3). Hier wurde vor allem aus dem Rheinland, Ostbelgien und Berlin _Schlachter_ oder _Schlächter_ gemeldet"


----------



## Schmizzkazz

In Österreich soll auch noch Fleischhacker und Fleischhauer gebräuchlich sein.

Hat das wer schon mal gehört?


----------



## berndf

Ja, Sokol hatte dies bereits erwähnt. Bei Fleischhauer bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass dies nur österreichisch ist.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Ja, Sokol hatte dies bereits erwähnt. Bei Fleischhauer bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass dies nur österreichisch ist.



Beide sind sicherlich überwiegend österreichisch, wenn nicht ausschliesslich - denn im benachbarten Bayern sagt man wirklich nur "Metzger", und weiter im Norden gibt's den "Fleischhauer" wohl auch nicht.


----------



## berndf

"Fleischhauer" ist als Name in Deutschland bekannt und zwar deutlich häufiger als "Fleischhacker", ist also wahrscheinlich nicht nur auf österreichische Einwanderer zurückzuführen. Daher glaube ich, dass es den Ausdruck zumindest früher einmal gegeben haben muss.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann die Verteilung von Familiennamen betrachten, da sie von den Berufsbezeichnungen abgeleitet sind. 
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/knochenhauer.html
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/fleischhauer.html
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/fleischhacker.html
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/Schlachter.html
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/Schlächter.html
http://www.verwandt.de/karten/absolut/metzger.html

Daraus ergibt sich ein (kleiner) Hinweis auf die Verteilung des Berufes (zumindest in früherer Zeit). Sehr genau ist es nicht, weil es Wanderungsbewegungen nur teilweise berücksichtigt, ebenso wird die historische Entwicklung der Bezeichnung teilweise unterdrückt. Trotzdem ist es aufschlussreich, da es die grobe Verteilung gut wiedergibt. Möglich ist das, weil Familiennamen oft von Berufsbezeichnungen abgeleitet wurden. Dazu musste es die Bezeichnung aber in dem entsprechenden Gebiet zur Zeit der Namensbildung gegeben haben - anschließend konnten Namensträger natürlich auch umziehen. 

Leider bezieht die Karte Österreich nicht mit ein.

Die Karten bestätigen die Aussage von Bernd.
"Fleischhauer" ist gleichmäßig verbreitet, "Fleischhacker" vorrangig im Südwesten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich habe damals jenen Thread auch in der Absicht erstellt, um zu zeigen, dass nicht jede regional bevorzugte Bezeichnung immer gleich als "Mundart"  bezeichnet werden muss.


Oder würdet ihr einen der drei  Begriffe als Mundart bezeichnen?

Mundart wäre vielleicht  "d' Metz" für: die Metzgerei


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Es wurde doch  hier mal behauptet, im Deutschen könne immer nur eine Variante Standarad sein, und die anderen seien  Dialekt.

Man kann doch aber wohl nicht sagen, nur Fleischer sei Standard, und Metzger und Schlachter sei Dialekt?

Oder?


----------



## Demiurg

Hier im Südwesten sagt man "Metzger".  Dazu gab es mal eine Umfrage des Atlas zur deutschen Alltagssprache (AdA): Metzger bzw. Schlachter.

So wie's aussieht sind die "Fleischer"- und "Schlachter"-Fans in der Minderheit.  Also wenn nur eine Variante Standard sein darf, dann "Metzger".


----------



## bearded

@ Schmizzkazz
Dabei hast Du _Fleischhauer _vergessen.   Mir haben anfangs Österreicher Deutsch beigebracht, und jahrelang habe ich nur 'Fleischhauer' gesagt.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

bearded said:


> @ Schmizzkazz
> Dabei hast Du _Fleischhauer _vergessen.   Mir haben anfangs Österreicher Deutsch beigebracht, und jahrelang habe ich nur 'Fleischhauer' gesagt.



Ich habe es nicht wirklich vergessen, ich kenne das Wort auch.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Demiurg said:


> So wie's aussieht sind die "Fleischer"- und "Schlachter"-Fans in der Minderheit.  Also wenn nur eine Variante Standard sein darf, dann "Metzger".



Ich meine, dass alle drei Wörter Standard sein dürfen.


----------



## Alemanita

So heißt der oberste Verband dieses Handwerks in Deutschland:
Deutscher Fleischer-Verband e.V.
denn
(...)wurde _Fleischer_ 1966 durch einen Beschluss des Deutschen Bundestages als offizielle Bezeichnung für dieses Handwerk eingeführt, (...)
und
Der _Fleischerverband_ Bayern ist die Interessenvertretung der bayerischen _Innungsmetzger_. Er vertritt die Anliegen und Wünsche der Handwerksbetriebe 

Alle drei Wörter werden innerhalb Deutschlands verwendet und in den jeweils anderen Regionen verstanden, was meiner Meinung nach ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Alemanita said:


> (...)wurde _Fleischer_ 1966 durch einen Beschluss des Deutschen Bundestages als offizielle Bezeichnung für dieses Handwerk eingeführt, (...)


Das wundert mich jetzt.  Wo "Fleischer" doch laut Karte fast nur im Osten verwendet wird und das lange vor der Wiedervereinigung war.   Wie lässt sich das erklären?


----------



## Alemanita

Demiurg said:


> Das wundert mich jetzt.  Wo "Fleischer" doch laut Karte fast nur im Osten verwendet wird und das lange vor der Wiedervereinigung war.   Wie lässt sich das erklären?



Vielleicht dadurch:
Der DFV (Deutsche Fleischer-Verband) wurde 1875 in Gotha gegründet. (Quelle: mal wieder Wiki)

Meine Vermutung: der Verband war nach dem Krieg nur im Westen aktiv und man wollte ihn nicht umbenennen?


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Es wurde doch hier mal behauptet, im Deutschen könne immer nur eine Variante Standarad sein, und die anderen seien Dialekt.


Wer hat das behauptet? Also ich auf jeden Fall nicht. Es gibt viele Synonyme, die nichts mit Dialekt zu tun haben und regionale Verteilungen müssen nicht immer dialektal bedingt sein. Man muss sich ja auch fragen, aus welchem Dialekt ein Wort stammen soll, falls es wirklich dialektal bedingt wäre.

Zu deiner Frage: Ich sage meistens "Schlachter" und das stimmt auch mit der Grafik überein. Die machen offensichtlich schon recht gute, relevante Sprachforschung. Metzger kommt mir auch auch recht normal vor, während ich Fleischer im Norden quasi niemals höre.

Ich halte die drei Begriffe Metzger, Schlachter, Fleischer allesamt für standardsprachlich. Fleischhacker und Fleischhauer kommen wir dialektal beeinflusst vor, aber so in dieser Schreib- und Sprechweise habe ich kein Problem damit, sie als standardsprachliche Wörter zu bezeichnen, auch wenn die Begriffe sehr regional eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Ich sage meistens "Schlachter" und das stimmt auch mit der Grafik überein. (...) Metzger kommt mir auch auch recht normal vor, während ich Fleischer im Norden quasi niemals höre.



Aber (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, unterrichtest du Deutsch) du lehrst bis Niveau C1 das Wort "Fleischer", auch wenn es dir nicht automatisch über die Lippen kommt?


----------

